# Stink bugs?



## crvtt (Feb 13, 2013)

Was going to plug the two holes in my Smokin it smoker with balled up aluminum foil to keep the stink bugs out.   I looked online and it seems there can be galvanic corrosion between the stainless steel and aluminum if it gets wet.   I store it outside and don't want to risk corrosion.      Any suggestions?


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 13, 2013)

crvtt said:


> Was going to plug the two holes in my Smokin it smoker with balled up aluminum foil to keep the stink bugs out. I looked online and it seems there can be galvanic corrosion between the stainless steel and aluminum if it gets wet. I store it outside and don't want to risk corrosion. Any suggestions?


Got a big problem with stink bugs?  How many get in the smoker?

You could just clean 'em out before you start cooking.  Or, get corks about the holes.  You can find corks at any craft stores.  When you are ready to cook just pop the corks out and put 'em back in when you're done.

Bill


----------



## crvtt (Feb 13, 2013)

It's my first smoker so not sure if they'll like the smoker or not, but them seem to get into everything!   Great idea on the cork, thanks!    They leave behind a nasty smell, don't want that getting to the food!


----------



## linguica (Feb 13, 2013)

crvtt said:


> Was going to plug the two holes in my Smokin it smoker with balled up aluminum foil to keep the stink bugs out. I looked online and it seems there can be galvanic corrosion between the stainless steel and aluminum if it gets wet. I store it outside and don't want to risk corrosion. Any suggestions?


While that is true, the aluminum foil would be the sacrificial element. The decomposition would be very slow and only leave a small stain on the stainless steel. No harm done.


----------



## old sarge (Feb 13, 2013)

I am plagued by June bugs and moths. I have not yet had a problem with them getting in the smoker.  If this year proves different, I am going with the cork idea suggested by Bill.


----------



## smoke happens (Feb 13, 2013)

Tape on the bottom side?


----------



## old sarge (Feb 13, 2013)

I like the cork idea, even on the bottom.  I have to remove the wood box to foil the bottom and can install/remove the cork as required at that time.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 14, 2013)

These are cheap and popular with MES guys and should work for you guys as well. Just place it upside down over the holes, don't have to remove them...JJ


----------



## roller (Feb 14, 2013)

Cool idea...


----------



## crvtt (Feb 14, 2013)

So does anyone know if stink bugs like smokers?  I'm just assuming they will get in there, but maybe the smoke smell will keep them away.


----------



## bobbygee (Feb 14, 2013)

Yeah, they do.I smoked one by accident.I have a 40" MES and luckily it was only in the chip loader chute so clean up wasnt that bad.But they like anything warm when the cold weather arrives.I think you have nothing to worry about, by now they have already found there winter hideout.


----------



## go4abliss (Feb 14, 2013)

I saw a video where the guy used duck tape...it work and his wife was happy about it. But this might help ya check it out http://www.saferbrand.com/advice/the-utlimate-stink-bug-trap?gclid=CJKe1OmvtrUCFWyCQgod1zEAPA


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 31, 2014)

This Mod solved my MES stinkbug problem:

I posted this 4 years ago. 

You can see the Smoke coming through the sink strainer over my MES exhaust vent:

View media item 70634
Here's a link to the post from July of 2010:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/96486/mes-vent-simple-mod

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 23, 2014)

Duplicate---Delete.

Bear


----------

